
New Atheism: The Godlessness That Failed - nikbackm
https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/10/30/new-atheism-the-godlessness-that-failed/
======
lacker
I’m kind of confused about the premise. According to the author, from
2000-2018 atheism went from being 15% of Americans to 25% of Americans. Isn’t
that a huge, growing phenomenon?

It doesn’t seem so much that “new atheism” failed. It seems more like it
convinced so many people, the ideological battleground has shifted.

------
Jamwinner
This is some top level apologist drivel. While the term 'athiest' certainly
hasn't aged well, the concept, has. There are more athiests than ever. The
question is really, what does the loss of the church as an adhoc community
center mean moving foreward? How can we divorce dogma from compassion in
service to humanity?

------
TurkishPoptart
God bless this man.

